# 23L / 6 Gallon American oak wine barrels Anyone????



## Greg_Salyer_13 (Oct 18, 2014)

I am looking for some 23L / 6 Gallon American oak wine barrels. I cannot seem to find any. Does anyone know where I can find some? I want at least 4 of them.

Thanks!


----------



## ColemanM (Oct 18, 2014)

I've only seen 5 gallon american oak barrels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## richmke (Oct 18, 2014)

Northernbrewer has 5 and 7.5 gal American Oak barrels.

Given how much evaporates, I would say that a 5 gal is ideal for a 6 gal batch. That leaves 1 gal for topping off.


----------



## salcoco (Oct 19, 2014)

go to http://www.vadaiwinebarrels.com/ they have very economical Hungarian oak barrels.


----------



## marino (Oct 19, 2014)

I can't recommend vadai enough. The small 10L barrel I got from them never leaked. Before I knew about Vadai, I got a few sizes of American oak barrels from a couple places in TX/Mexico, and almost all had to be replaced twice. Staves slipping out of place, horizontal cracks, all kinds of things. The good thing I can say is that they had excellent customer service and replaced the barrels. But given that they are half as thick and have more imperfections than vadai, I wouldn't really recommend. 

Of course, a Vadai isn't that helpful to you if what you're really looking for is an American oak profile


----------



## Greg_Salyer_13 (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought 1 American Oak from Northernbrewer (made by Barrell Mill) and 1 from Vadai and I can tell you the quality of the Vadai is far better than the one made by Barrell Mill. As for the taste, my fingers are crossed!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 20, 2014)

You can always add american oak to your wine/barrel via staves, beans etc. especially once the barrel is neutral. Win win!


----------



## ColemanM (Nov 20, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> You can always add american oak to your wine/barrel via staves, beans etc. especially once the barrel is neutral. Win win!




+1! But be sure you like the flavor profile of the initial barrel, as it will flavor your first four or so wines.


----------



## richmke (Nov 21, 2014)

I can get 6 gal used bourbon barrel for $100. Comments on bourbon barrels is that the oak is not as good for wine. But ...

If the main benefit of a barrel is to get to the neutral stage, and then using it for long-term aging (concentration of the wine from slow evaporation), then how would a used bourbon barrel be for that?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 21, 2014)

It would make your wine taste like it had bourbon in it. 

WHy bother when you can get a 6 gallon brand spanking new Vadai for only $58 more.


----------



## sgift (Apr 29, 2015)

Arts and crafts of Mexico makes a great six gal. / 24 L American oak barrel


----------



## sdelli (May 3, 2015)

ColemanM said:


> +1! But be sure you like the flavor profile of the initial barrel, as it will flavor your first four or so wines.




I totally agree! I have Vadai barrels and Barrel Mill barrels. Myself ... I like the taste of American Oak over Hungarian hands down. I even like it over my French ones.... My barrels from Barrel Mill never leaked.... But none of my barrels leak either... Taste profile comes first!


----------

